# G Loomis Crosscurrent Comparison



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Would someone mind giving me a rundown on the difference between the different Crosscurrent rods (CC GLX, CC & CC Pro 1)? 

Thanks


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

The non-GLX CC is a little heavier and not as fast as the GLX. It also does not wear the premium rod guides and reel seat (at least the 3 piece model not sure about the 4 piece model).

The GLX CC is lighter and faster than the non-GLX with Recoil (nickel-titanium) guides and anodized aluminum reel seats with cutouts exposing a graphite insert with the G.Loomis' Skeleton Fish logo.

The Pro 1 is a 8'10" one piece with the same hardware as the GLX. 

This years Yellowstone Angler 8wt shootout breaks down all of the comparable saltwater fly rods http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/gear-review/2016-8-weight-shootout-best-saltwater-fly-rods-fly-rod-review-scott-merid


----------

